# Произношение «ч» в «скучный»



## Thomas1

Здравствуйте!

 В моим словаре* «ч» в прилагательном «скучный» произносится как «ш». Почему не «ч»? В глаголе «скучнеть» «ч» произносится как «ч» так, как можно было бы ожидать. Может это иметь кокое-то отношение к ударению (на первый согласный в «скучный» и на второй в «скучнеть»)? Если так, то почему?

*Wielki słownik rosyjsko-polski PWN


Спасибо.


----------



## ahvalj

_Скушный_ — это старомосковское произношение: на Москве в прошлом так произносились и другие слова с _чн_. В современном литературном языке их число сильно уменьшилось, и они представляют собой пережиток; со временем они, вероятно, в основном исчезнут (кроме _конешно_ и немногих других). Я говорю _скучнеть, скучный/скушный, скучно/скушно_.


----------



## Maroseika

Из "Словаря трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке" К. С. Горбачевича, 2000: 

Произносится [скушный]. Не рекомендуется распространенное в современной речи (особенно среди молодежи) произношение [скучный]. 
Впрочем, в литературном языке 19 века уже наблюдались колебания. Например, у А. Пушкина: произношение [шн]:
Иль взор унылый не найдет 
Знакомых лиц на сцене скучной, 
И, устремив на чуждый свет 
Разочарованный лорнет, 
Веселья зритель равнодушный...
 (Евгений Онегин);

 произношение [чн]:
По дороге зимней, скучной 
Тройка борзая бежит, 
Колокольчик однозвучный 
Утомительно гремит» 
(Зимняя дорога).


----------



## ahvalj

Есть, кстати, несколько слов, где произношение _шн_ закреплено орфографически: _нынешний_ (от _нынче_), _теперешний_ (от _тепереча_).


----------



## Maroseika

Можно добавить "давешний" от "давеча".

*UPD*: Не исключено, впрочем, что все эти слова образованы по обычной модели с помощью суффикс -шн-, а не от слов на -ч: даве - давешний, ныне - нынешний, теперь - теперешний, как лето - летошнbй и сегодня - сегодняшний.
Единственно бесспорное колебание ч/н, которое приходит мне на ум, это фамилия Свешников как варант фамилии Свечников.


----------



## Drink

Вся моя семья из Москвы, но одна моя бабушка говорит [ску*ш*ный].



Maroseika said:


> произношение [чн]:
> По дороге зимней, скучной
> Тройка борзая бежит,
> Колокольчик однозвучный
> Утомительно гремит»
> (Зимняя дорога).



Вполне возможно, что Пушкин имел в виду произношения [ску*ш*ной] и [однозву*ш*ный].


----------



## gvozd

Drink said:


> Вся моя семья из Москвы, но одна моя бабушка говорит [ску*ш*ный]



А члены семьи моложе бабушки говорят скуЧный?


----------



## Drink

gvozd said:


> А члены семьи моложе бабушки говорят скуЧный?



Да


----------



## Maroseika

Drink said:


> Вполне возможно, что Пушкин имел в виду произношения [ску*ш*ной] и [однозву*ш*ный].


Нет, последнее совершенно невозможно.


----------



## marco_2

Меня тоже учили в школе, что надо произносить *ску/ш/но *и *наро/ш/но* (про прачечную, булочную и яичницу я уже писал в другой ветке). А еще у входа в нашу православную церковь написали, когда там происходят богослужения *в буднишные дни *- это по-вашему правильно?


----------



## Awwal12

Лично у меня в речи /скучный/ и /скушный/ более-менее свободно варьируются. Первый вариант воспринимается как несколько более искусственный и формальный.


marco_2 said:


> А еще у входа в нашу православную церковь написали, когда там происходят богослужения *в буднишные дни *- это по-вашему правильно?


Это ошибка в правописании.


----------



## ahvalj

Я, кажется, никогда не слышал произношения _буднишный_. Разве что, в каком-нибудь старом фильме.
_Булошная_ — это тоже что-то из старого кино.


----------



## Maroseika

ahvalj said:


> _Булошная_ — это тоже что-то из старого кино.



По крайней мере в Москве вариант _булошная_ встречается часто.


----------



## gvozd

Скворечник или скворешник?


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Скворечник или скворешник?



Первый вариант звучит неестественно, но словарь Поспелова считает его допустимым.


----------



## marco_2

Awwal12 said:


> Лично у меня в речи /скучный/ и /скушный/ более-менее свободно варьируются. Первый вариант воспринимается как несколько более искусственный и формальный.
> 
> Это ошибка в правописании.



Я только что посмотрел в словарь Ожегова и он допускает правописание *будничный *и *буднишний. *То же самое нашел в Орфографическом словаре русского языка Академии Наук, но судя по вашим замечаниям второй вариант устарел.


----------

